# HIGDON FINISHER FLAPPER



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

higdon finisher flapper any one used them i just bought two opened the boxes and both had brocken wings :evil: man was i P.OD


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I was thinking about picking up one before next season, I think they look sweet! I need to put a little more motion in the spread. As for the broken wings I'm sure Higdon will take them back or get you new ones, it could've happened during shipping.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Send em back and get new ones. I think that they would work good to add motion to your spread, especially as the season pogresses. A few windsocks works okay as well. 8)


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

We'll i've been emailing higdon for 4days now with no reply i'm going to call them tomorrow they didin't get dameged during shipping the came with the wing mounted to far forward on the body and the other 1 the bolt is to long so it punched a hole right through the wing and the wing material is to briddle and they shadered.


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

HOLY [email protected]$T......
Well i finaly got a hold of higdon. Turns out it is a manufature defect the eye bolts in the body are to long. thats what stuck a hole in the wing.  
So what higdon is going to do is send me a new decoy not just new wings WOW thats what I call warrenty now I get 3 decoys for the price of 2 can't go wrong with that. :beer:


----------



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Not trying to throw any SPAM out at you guys but last season I used the flapper kit from these guys http://www.holewall.com/list.asp?DepID=13&CtgID=151 and let me tell you that when the geese got close a couple of flaps of the wing and I had geese land right next to the decoy!!!! Best of all they are made to fit Bigfoots the best so you can convert your own fullbody. I felt that this kit looked better than Higdons.
Just my :2cents:

FACE


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

Intrested in selling one?


----------



## bchunter (Jan 29, 2004)

Are next season opens feb25 to march 10 i'll tell you if i want to sell 1 then ch


----------



## GanderCommander (Feb 8, 2004)

:strapped: i bought a finisher flapper decoy 2 years ago and i wont leave the field without it


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I have a few and ended up selling them all. They work good, but eventually after using them the parts wear loose and the wings will get stuck to where you can't make them flap unless you get out of your blind and go unstick them. Also was a hassle getting the stakes in the frozen ground. Just my two cents, but I think there are better ones out there.....not to mention a flag will never be replaced IMHO.


----------

